# Fell asleep while smoking a brisket



## gmack321 (Sep 4, 2016)

Started a 16lb brisket @ 8:30 pm, put new coals on @ 1:00am and took a nap and woke @ 4:00.  Rushing to the smoker which was @ 0 degrees.  I put a thermometer in the meat, it read 137.  From 1:00 - 2:00 smoker would have been between 225-275. From 2 on not sure how quickly the temp dropped. Is it okay to eat when I bring it back to temp?  

I assume it must have reached above 140 but never inserted a thermometer prior to this initial read. 

Please help


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes it is fine, just continue smoking it.

Al


----------

